# TIME MAGAZINE ARTICLE



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

It may not be viewable on line until next week, but the January 20th issue of TIME magazine has a wonderful front page cover article about how Our Minds Can Heal Our Bodies. It's a worthwhile read.Evie


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

Here's the link: http://www.time.com/time/covers/1101030120/


----------

